# dose any one know the $ of mounting a bass



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

cost


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Ron Vanderpol does some fine bass mounts............A skin mount cost $265 and a rep. $325. I think. You would have to call and verify but these are in the ball park.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

$10 per inch maybe?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

A little late but I ll do a bass for $150.


----------

